# Fan Replacement



## Redding Delivery (Dec 10, 2009)

I need to replace the fan in roamio basic. I have no problem removing the old one. I just don't know the right replacement. took mine out and lubed it, worked for two days, then got noisey again. Weaknees doesn't list one. I think the size is 30mm x 30mm x 10mm 12volt. Any suggestions?


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

Redding Delivery said:


> I need to replace the fan in roamio basic. I have no problem removing the old one. I just don't know the right replacement. took mine out and lubed it, worked for two days, then got noisey again. Weaknees doesn't list one. I think the size is 30mm x 30mm x 10mm 12volt. Any suggestions?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-30mm-Co...369588?hash=item1c5c2a70f4:g:cf4AAOSwwbdWODLc


----------



## txdmts (Mar 19, 2009)

My info is that the Roamio Basic/OTA use a JMC 3510-12 (03500A0028) fan, 1.35"sq x.4"W-> 35mmx35mmx10mm,
12V/.08A. Hard to find a data sheet, but this is very similar to the 03500B0026 (which isn't to hard to find data on) -> 10.8-13.2V, ~ 9KRPM 12V/.1A, 4.7CFM, 31.2dB dual BB; 1.2W.
Possible replacements: Evercool EC3510H12E, Adda AD3512MX-G53. I haven't had the need to replace one yet, so 
your updated feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Redding Delivery (Dec 10, 2009)

txdmts said:


> My info is that the Roamio Basic/OTA use a JMC 3510-12 (03500A0028) fan, 1.35"sq x.4"W-> 35mmx35mmx10mm,
> 12V/.08A. Hard to find a data sheet, but this is very similar to the 03500B0026 (which isn't to hard to find data on) -> 10.8-13.2V, ~ 9KRPM 12V/.1A, 4.7CFM, 31.2dB dual BB; 1.2W.
> Possible replacements: Evercool EC3510H12E, Adda AD3512MX-G53. I haven't had the need to replace one yet, so
> your updated feedback will be appreciated.


Your right about the size. I pulled the bad fan out and got the specs from the lable. I installed another one from a spare OTA and installed it in my OTA lifetime. Works good. I ordered 2 spares from Amazon

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYZAAPY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I think these will work.


----------



## drhendrix (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Redding, would you mind describing what you had to do to remove the original fan?

Thanks for any details.


----------



## Redding Delivery (Dec 10, 2009)

drhendrix said:


> Hey Redding, would you mind describing what you had to do to remove the original fan?
> 
> Thanks for any details.


1) Remove top cover
2) Unhook 5 wire connectors on main board
3) Remove nut from Cable/Ant connector on back
4) Remove screw above HDMI connector on back (T-10)
5) Remove 3 screws on MB (1 on left side by fan connector, 1 in front, 1 
on right side, all T-10
6) Main board will lift out if OTA model. (If Basic model, remove cablecard 
bracket from bottom (4-phillips screws.)
7) Remove fan (4 T-15 screws)

Reverse above procedure after reinstalling new fan. It took me about 30 
minutes for whole replacement on a Basic.
New fan is extremely quite, unlike old one.

Ed


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Redding Delivery said:


> 1) Remove top cover
> 2) Unhook 5 wire connectors on main board
> 3) Remove nut from Cable/Ant connector on back
> 4) Remove screw above HDMI connector on back (T-10)
> ...


Thanks.
Didn't see that when I tried earlier this year.


----------



## drhendrix (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1) Remove top cover
> 2) Unhook 5 wire connectors on main board
> 3) Remove nut from Cable/Ant connector on back
> 4) Remove screw above HDMI connector on back (T-10)
> ...


Thanks Redding.


----------



## Moldy_Oldy_Computer_guy (Feb 5, 2018)

If your fan is still working, but making noise, you can try lubricating it instead of buying another. I suggest a PTFE or Moly based spray lubricant which doesn’t leave wet residue. Works wonders! Just spray a tiny bit into the hub. Mine is back to being as silent as a mouse.

These kinds of dry spray lubricants are also great for use on bicycle parts because they didn’t tend to collect dirt.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

Yesterday I use a drop of 3 in 1 oil on my Roamio OTA fan. It is nearly silent now. Time will tell if it is a permanent fix. I wouldn't have done this but I had to return my 1st OTA for the same issue. I was about to order a replacement fan from Amazon so I thought a drop of oil couldn't hurt. Your mileage may very.


----------



## Moldy_Oldy_Computer_guy (Feb 5, 2018)

3-in-1, WD40, and similar wet lubricants collect dust, so they can clog your fan. Tiny computer fans like this have very little torque, so they are easy affected by dust. A clogged fan not only won't properly ventilate, but can pose a fire hazard.

So if you use a wet lubricant, your results _will_ vary. You've now been warned.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

WD-40 is a cleaner, NOT a lubricant...your mileage will NOT vary...

-KP


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

Moldy,
Thanks for the warning. This was an experiment to see if I could save the fan and this was the best lube I had available. The only PTFE I have is a grease and I had not seen your post prior to this attempt. I keep an eye on this. Thanks again.
josim


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Along those lines, does anybody know if PTFE is conductive? Petroleum is well know as an insulator, but I'm not sure about PTFE. And my Google is out to lunch...

-KP


----------



## Moldy_Oldy_Computer_guy (Feb 5, 2018)

_From the WD40 corporate website:_
*Myth:* WD-40® Multi-Use Product is not really a lubricant.
*Fact:* While the "W-D" in WD-40® stands for Water Displacement, WD-40® Multi-Use Product is a unique, special blend of lubricants. The product's formulation also contains anti-corrosion agents and ingredients for penetration, water displacement and soil removal.

As for the electrical conductivity of PTFE, one of PTFE's many uses is as an insulating material. PTFE's many properties makes it ideal for use in lubricating computer fans and other small electrically powered moving parts. It's good stuff, even though it's not particularly good for the environment.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WD-40 - Wikipedia

fish oil. It is great for removing sticky labels.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah...anything you spray with becomes in need of lubrication in fairly short order.

-KP


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> WD-40 - Wikipedia
> 
> fish oil. It is great for removing sticky labels.


 av-gp Green or Red?


----------

